# Need new shrimp boil spices



## Ithaca37

Does anyone know of a shrimp boil product that is just a tad spicier than Zattaran's or Old Bay? Perhaps even a home recipe. Don't want them as spicy as some crawfish, but just a little spice would be nice.


----------



## jim t

Ithaca37 said:


> Does anyone know of a shrimp boil product that is just a tad spicier than Zattaran's or Old Bay? Perhaps even a home recipe. Don't want them as spicy as some crawfish, but just a little spice would be nice.




http://shop.zatarains.com/zatarains®-concentrated-shrimp-crab-boil-p-596.html

I use less than an ounce in a gallon of water and add some Old Bay and boil potatoes and corn at the end sometimes to go along with a steak.

Jim


----------



## AUPKT

I always use Swamp Fire for the flavor and the heat but you can dilute it down more than recommended to knock the edge off the heat.


----------



## CajunCat

Swamp Fire is the best !


----------



## SHunter

You could add a pinch of cayenne to the Zatarains. If you try it be careful or it will be too hot and spicy.


----------



## jhall

+3 SwampFire


----------



## doradohunter

Cubs crawfish on 98 right before the lillian bridge florida side. They are a swamp fire dealer. Best price in town.


----------



## keperry1182

Add some Slap Yo Mamma cajun spice (from the red can not the yellow). It's pretty spicy so take her easy till you get it where you want it, I put this stuff on everything it's really good. You can pick it up for sure in that hot sauce store in the mall in Pcola, they have a ton of good stuff btw. And I know there are some stores like Publix that carry it as well.


----------



## FishWalton

* 1 on Slap Yo Mama......... that's wicked stuff. Use it on a lot of things including popcorn. Be careful and don't over-do it though.


----------



## Mudigger

Swamp Fire is good and hot. Take it from a Louisiana native. A friend of mine mixes Zatarains and Swamp Fire, half and half. Also, Zatarains makes an extra spicey mixture, although I haven't seen it in Florida. I just add red pepper to mine if I want them extra spicey.


----------



## FishWalton

Googled "swamp fire seasoning" and came up with cajunwholesale.com. Worked up a small order of two products just to try. Order $14.77, shipping $14.61. Obviously did not place the order...........................


----------



## Mudigger

Wirelessly posted

Sounds like y'all need a road trip to my backyard, Louisiana. Bring your boats. Redfish: 16" five fish limit; Trout: 12" twenty fish limit. Need I say more?


----------



## FishWalton

Mudigger --- your are absolutely right about Louisiana. I lived there for 9 years in Brevard and Placquemine Parish. Haven't caught fish like back then since I left. Spent a week in April on Bayou Corne. Man....that sure brought back a lot of good Louisiana fishing memories. In Louisiana sportmen have a much stronger voice than in Florida.


----------



## LITECATCH

You can get swamp fire at Joe Pattie's Seafood. That is where i get mine, good stuff!


----------



## Mudigger

Well, the Louisiana coastline is much more conductive for a salt water fisheries than Florida's. Much more like the big bend area of Florida. Actually, I'd you streched out all of the marshes shorelines, Louisiana has more coastline than Florida. Nut of course we are losing it at a rapid rate due to erosion.


----------



## Snatch it

Me likes sum Swamp fire!!!!!!!


----------



## SHunter

Mudigger said:


> Well, the Louisiana coastline is much more conductive for a salt water fisheries than Florida's. Much more like the big bend area of Florida. Actually, I'd you streched out all of the marshes shorelines, Louisiana has more coastline than Florida. Nut of course we are losing it at a rapid rate due to erosion.


X2 plus too much development near the coast and runoff. During the 50s Pensacola Bay had scallops. Big Bend area still has a lot of natural vegetation. I do like your seasoning in Louisiana. When I go to New Orleans I buy some spices across the river.


----------



## eodusmc

swamp fire


----------

